# Wood Firmwares v1.12



## Another World (Aug 17, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.12*
Update




The Goblin King's Mages have spun the spidery language of magic into a new revision of the Wood Firmware. Recorded in the blood of forum file traders, users can read the new revisions by checking the "change log." We command the minions of followers to update and enjoy!



Spoiler: Change Log




*Core*:
• 1M, 16M, 32M, 64M save types support added.
• internal list for games with 1M, 8M, 16M, 64M saves added.
• savelistex.bin support removed. it was only for compatibility with official rpg firmware.
• directory browsing perfomance increased.
• some minor softreset fixes.

*Interface*:
• in case when ui language changed with skin - language don't update.
• 'calendar dayx' section support added to uisettings.ini. this one similar 'calendar month' and 'calendar year', so skins can out current day too.
• added 'text' option in 'start button' section of uisettings.ini. if it value is 'ini' then real value retrieved from language file.

*Compability*:
• 'fire emblem - shin monshou no nazo hikari to kage no eiyuu (japan)' fixed.
• 'sorcerer's apprentice, the (usa)' fixed.
• 'odoru daisousasen the game - sensuikan ni sennyuu seyo! (japan)' fixed.
• 'metal fight beyblade - bakugami susanoh shuurai! (japan)' fixed.
• 'club penguin - epf - herbert's revenge (europe)' fixed.
• 'keshikasu-kun battle castival (japan)' fixed.
• 'quiz! hexagon ii (japan)' fixed.
• 'dragon quest ix - sentinels of the starry skies (europe)' fixed.
• 'toy story 3 (usa)' fixed.
• 'imagine - babyz fashion' fixed.
• 'tv anime fairy tail - gekitou! madoushi kessen (japan)' fixed.
• 'metal max 3 (japan)' fixed.
• 'kamen rider battle - ganbaride - card battle taisen (japan)' fixed.
• 'katekyoo hitman reborn! ds - flame rumble xx - chou kessen! real 6 chouka (japan)' fixed.
• 'wizardry - boukyaku no isan (japan)' fixed.
• 'kanshuu - shuukan pro wrestling - pro wrestling kentei ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'tetris party premium (japan)' fixed.
• 'battle spirits digital starter (japan)' fixed.
• '1000 cooking recipes from elle a table (europe)' fixed.
• 'art academy (europe)' fixed.
• 'heartcatch pretty cure! - oshare collection (japan)' fixed.
• 'metal beyblade - cyber pegasis (korea)' fixed. may be.

*R.P.G. specific*:
• dma code rewritten.






Wood R4 v1.12 Download 



Wood R.P.G. v1.12 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Another World (Aug 17, 2010)

As always, please keep your posts, comments, etc... on-topic. Do not bash the R4 in this thread. Do not talk about the Acekard 2/2.1/2i in this thread. Do not discuss AKAIO in this thread. Report your bugs properly in the correct thread linked in the first post.

Thank you,
-Another World


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 17, 2010)

YAY update


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks!!! I really need a new version


----------



## J.Zonneveld (Aug 17, 2010)

R4 Wood is a great firmware


----------



## Mid123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Once again,great work


----------



## shideneyu (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you you'r work is truely amazing


----------



## berlinka (Aug 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Thanks!!! I really need a new version


I definitely didn't NEED a new version, but I'm still grateful for your loyalty and labor. And off course for another wonderful piece of fantasy art that accompanies every release topic.

Wood is ACE!

For that I will treat you with a typical dutch goblin by Rien Poortvliet.


----------



## dogfood (Aug 17, 2010)

Respect the Wood!


----------



## kaz_abdin (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you very much, much appreciated!


----------



## Clookster (Aug 17, 2010)

Art Academy is fixed! I'm so happy!


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 17, 2010)

kinda off topic but what the hell, Can I use my jap save for E version of Art Academy?


----------



## cardyology (Aug 17, 2010)

wood firmware has given my old M3 simply a new lease of life & has given me a massive erection which will not subside. Thankys.x


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2010)

and for r4 clones like r4 III revolution ?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Aug 17, 2010)

I rather like this goblin picture. /knowingly off topic, even though he does not have a true R4/


----------



## snowfcukinwhite (Aug 17, 2010)

J.Zonneveld said:
			
		

> R4 Wood is a great firmware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

thanks YWG


----------



## Ninn (Aug 17, 2010)

wahoo!! thank you for this YWG,  Keep up the good work


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

master00d said:
			
		

> and for r4 clones like r4 III revolution ?


please. does this question have to be repeated in every update?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. People like them are just too newbish to read a little bit to figure it out for themselves.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

master00d said:
			
		

> and for r4 clones like r4 III revolution ?


Please before posting this question, look through the other updates. This question is asked every single update. The answer is no. This is for R4 original and the closest clone from Shoptemp. Any clone/fakes with anything like SDHC, Gold, i, III, ect, will not work with this firmware. So please search next time.


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx 
im a newcomer here so i didnt know that its only for r4 originals ,coz i had wood 1.11 installed on my r4 III (found it on another post here at gbatemp) so i thought it was oficial realse but i thinks ist only a hack
next time i be more careful


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 17, 2010)

Sweet. new Wood means good for my silly friends who still have R4s. =P

Thanks for the update, YWG. keep up the good work we appreciate it.


----------



## m2pt5 (Aug 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This is for R4 original and the closest clone from Shoptemp. Any clone/fakes with anything like SDHC, Gold, i, III, ect, will not work with this firmware. So please search next time.


Does anyone happen to know if the R4DS from Real Hot Stuff is an "original R4"? It doesn't say SDHC or DSi support, and the official site link they give (www.r4ds.cn) looks a lot like what I remember the real R4 site looking like.

I know there are better carts available, but I just need something cheap for my spare DS that I'm still using a Supercard SD with, and that hasn't seen any compatibility updates in even longer.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that one should work. Test it out. But don't take my word for it. I only have one from Shoptemp. But it's still worth a test


----------



## basher11 (Aug 17, 2010)

awesomesauce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kickass updates
this one took longer i guess since it wasnt that neccessary.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 17, 2010)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> Does anyone happen to know if the R4DS from Real Hot Stuff is an "original R4"? It doesn't say SDHC or DSi support, and the official site link they give (www.r4ds.cn) looks a lot like what I remember the real R4 site looking like.


The chances are that it's 1:1 clone of the original R4 and will probably work with Wood. I gather there are several different groups who produce the 1:1 clones, so there's no guarentee.

If in doubt, get one from ShopTemp as they mention theirs work with Wood in the description and explictly state they are compatible here


----------



## Porygon-X (Aug 17, 2010)

YESH!


Wood update! Thanks YWG!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 17, 2010)

at first i didnt think it was too necessary but the list of games is great esp for jap and the save types
wonderful work everyone esp YWG


----------



## Exbaddude (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for the firmware!


----------



## kineticUk (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for another release...another great update!
_(My RPG remains my favorite and my R4 is stayin' alive, because of your hard work and kindness)_.
YWG you are too kind..much appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay!!! I cant play Hitman Reborn now! This is AMAZING!


----------



## qwertymodo (Aug 18, 2010)

Any idea where to get the current source?  The last revision uploaded to the googlecode page was on June 17, which would put it somewhere around v1.9


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 18, 2010)

Ask him YWG given what it is you're trying to do he probably won't mind. Or you could ask him on the google codepage as i've noticed he's replied to some questions on there, or perhaps try submitting what you've done and see what he thinks.

I'm guessing if he gets permission from Gelu etc, he doesn't have to release the code.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm just wondering, and I don't know if this question has already been answered, but:
Does WOOD Rpg work on an Acekard2i?


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope, That's why it's called Wood RPG. I doubt it ever will unless AKAIO is abandoned, which is unlikely as there's likely to be quite a drop in DS titles once the 3DS is released worldwide.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 18, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Nope, That's why it's called Acekard RPG.


Agh, I had my doubts. So there is no way to use Wood on any DSI compatible flashcard?


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 18, 2010)

It won't work on any DSi card. It only works on the original R4, original M3DS Simply (identical to the original R4), 1:1 clones of the original R4 and the Acekard RPG.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 18, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> It won't work on any DSi card. It only works on the original R4, original M3DS Simply (identical to the original R4), 1:1 clones of the original R4 and the Acekard RPG.


Awrite. Thanks for answering. Still glad I can still use my R4, though =D


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you again YWG but I have to say I ordered an Acekard from ShopTemp and I cannot wait for it.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 18, 2010)

I imagine the people who gave this topic a 'thumbs down' are the indignant owners of fake R4 cards.


----------



## niu (Aug 18, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> It won't work on any DSi card. It only works on the original R4, original M3DS Simply (identical to the original R4), 1:1 clones of the original R4 and the Acekard RPG.



wood R4 work fine on sc dstwo, but only support 2g tf.
read this http://gbatemp.net/t247732-r4-wood-loader-plugin-for-dstwo


----------



## Coconut (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love Wood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could you maybe try to fix Tokimeki first love story with the English Patch from jjjewel? It doesn't work on wood right now.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 18, 2010)

niu said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I use Wood on a DSTWO? xD
I've heard somewhere that Wood was superior to AKAIO, so I thought about asking if it worked on an Acekard2i.
Otherwise, I don't see why I'd like to use Wood over EOS, nor do I see the point of doing that if I can only use 2GB SD cards.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

As again, YWG, you are amazing.


----------



## z.g (Aug 18, 2010)

Coconut said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in original rom this value is 0xb — 256 mb. all fine. in translated rom this value changed to 0xa — 128 mb. translated rom size is 198 mb — bigger then value in header. reverting devicecapacity to original value cause rom to work. so ask translators dont' touch values that meaning they dont' understand.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 18, 2010)

sivavijay2009 said:
			
		

> "free iphone 4g giveaway- which game will sell more?" Post: :hey guys I'm having a free iphone 4g giveaway, just answer which game do you think will sell more, pokemon black or pokemon white? Here is the link: http://pokemonblackandwhitepoll.blogspot.com/ Good Luck! "


Sorry, What?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

It's a spambot DONT click on it. There's malware on that site told by a temper in a thread


----------



## .psyched (Aug 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> It's a spambot DONT click on it. There's malware on that site told by a temper in a thread


That's one lame spambot.


----------



## sinan (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks. How do you access this list?

• internal list for games with 1M, 8M, 16M, 64M saves added.


----------



## NDStemp (Aug 19, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> Thanks. How do you access this list?
> 
> • internal list for games with 1M, 8M, 16M, 64M saves added.



Hm..if I remember correctly, you highlight the game and then press Y, then go to settings. There should be an option where you can change the save type. ^^


----------



## BjBerg (Aug 20, 2010)

Question, is the european version of Dragon Quest fixed?, i only saw that USA version is fixed in 1.11, and i tryed EUR on 1.11 too but crashes right after character creation


----------



## Depravo (Aug 20, 2010)

BjBerg said:
			
		

> Question, is the european version of Dragon Quest fixed?, i only saw that USA version is fixed in 1.11, and i tryed EUR on 1.11 too but crashes right after character creation


The first post contains the changelog. Therein lies the answer...


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 21, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering, and I don't know if this question has already been answered, but:
> Does WOOD Rpg work on an Acekard2i?


There is mention in another thread that there are some files in the build that seem to relate to the ak2i that are destroyed when makefile is run. I think Wood probably wood' work on the acekard if YWG wanted to. I am guessing YWG just doesn't want to tap dance all over Normatt's toes. 

Kudos to two great coders.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 22, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> As again, YWG, you are amazing.



I got no clue what you just said.


----------



## .Darky (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome, another update! Thanks a lot, YWG. :]


----------



## alphafour (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys I know you already said it only works on "Genuine" R4 cards, mine is a (from looking at the back of it) "R4 Upgrade (and it doesnt say but it supports SDHC since im using it)

Anyway, usually when i try firmwares that dont work, i just get the blank nintendo "touch the screen" etc.

But I just put Wood 1.12 on it and it got to the "loading" screen (white text on black BG) so I was wondering if that means it definitely doesnt work or, it could work? My R4 III which I use now does the loading screen thing from time to time.

Anyway just wondering what you thought! 

thanks


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 23, 2010)

alphafour said:
			
		

> Hey guys I know you already said it only works on "Genuine" R4 cards, mine is a (from looking at the back of it) "R4 Upgrade (and it doesnt say but it supports SDHC since im using it)
> 
> Anyway, usually when i try firmwares that dont work, i just get the blank nintendo "touch the screen" etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say it, but it doesn't work no matter what your DS looks like it is doing. Regardless of if it seems to work (menu and everything looks like it works) it doesn't because it will not have the ability to save.


----------



## sonicfanboy (Aug 24, 2010)

how good is homebrew on this firmware


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Aug 24, 2010)

sonicfanboy said:
			
		

> how good is homebrew on this firmware



I don't think there are any problems, even picky homebrew like PokesavDS which doesn't work on some carts, works fine


----------



## sonicfanboy (Aug 24, 2010)

good because there is some good looking homebrew i was looking to run


----------



## sonicfanboy (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm i just downloaded ds doom and patched it and i get black screen any help. oh im using dldirc to patch my homebrew


----------



## Coconuts 500 (Aug 31, 2010)

Is this vastly different from the Acekard 2i official firmware? I've seen it, and it seems to at least look exactly the same. Does it have more functionality, more compatibility? Is it recommended that I switch from the official to this? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually, this is for an R4. It doesn't work on an Acekard.


----------



## Coconuts 500 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, but I was talking about Wood RPG. Maybe it only works on Acekard RPG (whatever that is). No AK2i compatibility then?


----------



## .psyched (Aug 31, 2010)

Coconuts 500 said:
			
		

> Oh, but I was talking about Wood RPG. Maybe it only works on Acekard RPG (whatever that is). No AK2i compatibility then?


Yeah, there's no compatiblity for the AK2i.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 31, 2010)

Coconuts 500 said:
			
		

> Oh, but I was talking about Wood RPG. Maybe it only works on Acekard RPG (whatever that is). No AK2i compatibility then?


*cough*AKAIO*cough*


----------



## dib (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm finding a bug on WoodRPG, but I'm not sure where to report it.  All the games on the memory card show undetected save size even after launching the game and resetting.  Games listed on the NAND work fine after launching the first time.

It doesn't seem to actually affect the save data because it's still loading them fine, it just never displays the save size for some reason.  It's a little scary because I'm so used to AIO where if it shows undetected then your data will be formatted.


----------



## z.g (Sep 5, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> I'm finding a bug on WoodRPG, but I'm not sure where to report it.  All the games on the memory card show undetected save size even after launching the game and resetting.  Games listed on the NAND work fine after launching the first time.


this is not bug. disable direct sd saving and you'll get the same result lanching games from sd.


----------



## SiW (Sep 9, 2010)

Big thanks for this, cheap-ass parents the world over are happy that they don't need to update their kids' flashcarts


----------



## ShadowtearX (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for keeping this updated


----------



## Darkseeker109 (Sep 12, 2010)

Brilliant firmware! This gives us r4 uses hope at last =)


----------



## misterzeb (Sep 18, 2010)

Just wanted to say "thanks a bunch!" for this amazing piece of software, and for allowing us R4 users to use it a while longer


----------

